# Grab your shot gun and meet me at the chopper



## On a call

How would you like to do this for a morning.

How much would you pay ?

I am guessing 00 buck .

Here you go ......


----------



## Helmet_S

Looks like a great time to me. Sign me up.


----------



## bar-d

Get some!


----------



## hassell

Definitely an exciting day!!


----------



## On a call

I never thought 00 buck shot would be that effective


----------



## Antlerz22

That is non stop, he about needed another shotgun with someone loading it for him and swapping out--heck maybe three to give them time to cool off a bit! I would love to take long pokes from a tree stand with a .300 overlooking a field. Start with the rear most and work forward.


----------



## youngdon

A Saiga with the drum mag and a few ports on the barrel would be good.


----------



## Mattuk

A lot of fun to be had there! A loader would help.


----------



## On a call

I wonder if he picked up his empty rounds ?


----------



## youngdon

You'd definitly need a gun that threw them someplace other than at the pilot. That could get messy in a hurry


----------



## Mattuk

Yes dive bombing the pigs with the chopper is a silly thing to do!


----------



## On a call

I wonder if they harvest the sows afterwards ?


----------



## youngdon

From what I've read a lot of guys burn them as they are filled with parasites.


----------



## On a call

Hmm...but do not guys eat them that shoot em here ?


----------



## youngdon

Some do I'm sure, but I hope they take care to cook them completely.


----------



## Mattuk

Don's right I'd be bloody careful with them.


----------



## On a call

Pigs and bear are close in thier eating. Bear is great I would have to say pig is too..but you are correct no rare meat for me.


----------



## youngdon

Both bear and pigs carry trichinosis, and any other omnivore can also. Their meat needs to be cooked completely to kill the little buggers.


----------



## On a call

Yepp nasty things


----------



## ReidRH

Man that would be a Kick in the Butt!! The guy doing the Shooting was a fairly good shot too!! I would Love a chance at doing that! I was wondering what kind of Regulations there are on doing that kind of thing! Might be a business opportunity there a hundred dollars a hog you could make some Money in a hurry! Feral hogs are begining to be a major Problem here in places. MS has passed a law shoot'em anytime anywhere with what ever is available!


----------



## youngdon

I think Texas just missed a deadline to enact regulations allowing it as a lawful means of take.


----------



## ReidRH

I think TX biggest problem is too much open Country that never sees a hunter! Too much area for them to breed freely! I know of one ranch 2000 acres an old lady owns and she wont allow Any Hunting, there is no telling How many Places are like that in TX. These Places are havens for hogs, Deer, Coyote and many other Species that need to be Managed. Part of being a landowner should be Wildlife management and when your unable to do it either Sell or Lease the property to someone that is able to manage it. The Landowner can set limits on what is taken in order to manage the wildlife effectively. There are State Agencies to assist Landowners with this also.


----------



## youngdon

That and the fact that alot of places want to charge you to shoot them. If you have a problem you normally have to pay someone to take care of the problem. The hogs are tearing up farmers crops and they want to charge hunters to shoot them..... That makes no sense. GREED plain and simple. Cover your expenses, charge a discounted rate for lodging,or work a deal withthe local hotel. Offer hunts to military returning from overseas and NRA members.The hogs would flock to the non-hunted parcels and force the anti's to allow hunters in, or fence their property to keep them out.

Bar-d theres a business idea for you, do the hunts, steer hunters to ranches that are open to the idea of hog eradication, sell your fencing to the rest. Just provide directions to the ranches with a layout of huntable areas and areas that are off limits due to livestock and buildings. It would take some fine tuning to get scheduling down and liability forms for all the hunters .


----------



## Furtaker

Texas just past a law that would let you hunt hogs out of a helicopter in May. If you would like to do that pm me and I'll see if I can get you in.


----------



## On a call

Hey Fur...do you have a chopper ? or access ?


----------

